
Super-Intelligent Humans Are Coming - ryan_j_naughton
http://m.nautil.us/issue/18/genius/super_intelligent-humans-are-coming
======
sp332
Already on the front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8464304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8464304)

